
Packaging can make food more flavorful - mhb
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/11/02/accounting-for-taste
======
bigethan
Reminded me of this article: [http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/24/magazine/the-
extraordinary...](http://www.nytimes.com/2013/02/24/magazine/the-
extraordinary-science-of-junk-food.html)

This article is fun, but big food companies are gonna use everything they can
to get you to enjoy something that costs them less to make (and is potentially
worse for you).

------
theseatoms
tldr = taste is psychological and therefore multisensory

